# FINALLY found my baby girl



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

So, after doing tons of research, reading, and asking of questions (and emailing about 50 breeders), I finally found the one! I'll be getting a little baby girl from Sands Maltese in TN. She's four months old now and just shy of 2 pounds. From what I hear, she's an absolute cuddle bug and just wants to be around people. Her sire is Ch Mistwoods Trade Off of C&M, dam is not a CH, but one of Sands' dogs. Amy was really great with answering all of my questions. 

I'll be flying out to TN to pick her up on Saturday the 13th. Deposit is sent and flight is booked--no turning back now! I'm so excited! As it turns out, not a moment too soon. She asked me this morning if I had made a decision because someone else contacted her interested. :smheat: close one! 

Now I need to do some quick shopping for essentials. I didn't expect for this to happen so soon! But, I think when you find the right pup, you have to spring for it! Here are some pics of the little lovey (as of yet, still unnamed). 

pic from the website! 









cutie!!!










my fave pic :happy dance: 









So far, for names, I'm thinking:

Aria
Aurora (Rory)
Deliah 
Gemma
Leila (Lay-La)
Mia
Bijou (I know the last two are pretty popular here but I figure, in real life I don't know anyone with those names so, I can get away with it. LOL)

I'm leaning towards Aurora, Gemma, and Aria. I'm going to wait until I meet her though to decide what suits her best. 

Thanks so much for putting up with my bunches of questions and giving honest opinions--can't wait to share lots of pics once she's actually in my arms!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!

She is absolutely precious!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so glad I egged you on. 

When you said you needed a month to prepare, I thought, how many of these tiny cuties does she think are sitting around? LOL!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh she is adorable! congrats!

One of my good friends is getting a new Tibetan Terrier puppy soon and she's naming the puppy Mia so I love that name!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations! I will be picking my baby up on the 13th as well! And our girls are half sisters!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable...Congratulations!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 5 2010, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882052


> Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!
> 
> She is absolutely precious!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so glad I egged you on.
> 
> When you said you needed a month to prepare, I thought, how many of these tiny cuties does she think are sitting around? LOL!![/B]


LOL. I know! I had sent an email to sort of casually inquire and then I saw your post and thought about it. I thought, if SOPHIA..you know, the one who searched and searched and then flew to KOREA to get her babydoll..is pointing out how rare of a chance this is, I really need to move on it. I called minutes later to make sure no one snatched her up before me! So yes, you played a big role! I'll be eternally grateful :wub: 


QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882055


> Congratulations! I will be picking my baby up on the 13th as well! And our girls are half sisters!!!![/B]


I knowww how exciting! I think you're driving, right? I'm flying and Amy is going to meet me at the airport. Too bad, we could've met up! Amy said Janet lives basically down the road (which is why they are always working together). I can't wait to see more pictures and hear all about her, though! We're like family now! :drinkup: 

It's so exciting. There are like five new babies coming home within a week of each other on here! It's going to be puppy overload! Eeeeeeeee :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Yay congrats. She is just TOOO cute. By the way, I love the name Gemma! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The pics are just precious.......You know something, you cannot tell, seeing the baby alone in the picture, how small she is. I could not tell with Sophia's Bijou, until she made pics of her with Cassanova. I knew he was small but she was so small beside him. This little one is even tinier, so you are going to have to put something in the picture to give us some persepective as to how little she really is. I can't get over how adorable she looks..... :Flowers 2:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so excited for you!!! The last pic of her is so adorable, I love her face :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG she is absolutely gorgeous and adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: i love her baby doll face!! and the last picture just melts my heart. I'm so excited for you. congrats again!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG she's is adorable!!! Congrats!! I've been swooning after her from the beginning!! I can't wait to see pictures of her on SM!! I love the name Gemma! So cute, cause she's a GEM!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She is an absolute doll, :tender: I just love her little face, :wub2: we are all excited for you as her aunties we will need to see pictures, pictures and more pictures.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - you must be so excited! I think she's gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! I can't see the pictures here at work,but I'm sure she's a doll. I remember my older sister had a friend back in the 50's whose name was Gemma Lou. Only time that I've heard that name.LOL!! Good Luck.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWH what a cutie :wub: :wub: :wub: congrats . I am so happy for you and can't wait until you get her

Aurora sounds sooo cute too :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882055


> Congratulations! I will be picking my baby up on the 13th as well! And our girls are half sisters!!!![/B]


I know!! So exciting. I can't wait to see how their personalities and looks differ or are the same! I love that there'll be lots of new babies around all at once so we can have a little support group  


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 5 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882090


> The pics are just precious.......You know something, you cannot tell, seeing the baby alone in the picture, how small she is. I could not tell with Sophia's Bijou, until she made pics of her with Cassanova. I knew he was small but she was so small beside him. This little one is even tinier, so you are going to have to put something in the picture to give us some persepective as to how little she really is. I can't get over how adorable she looks..... :Flowers 2:[/B]


agreed! i wouldn't have thought she's as tiny as amy says she is. i'm thinking i'll do a soda can comparison. that's always pretty recognizable..apparently it wasn't easy to get these pics though, and they took two people. because everytime the breeder let go of her she would run back over to sit in her lap. :wub: 


QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 5 2010, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882102


> OMG she's is adorable!!! Congrats!! I've been swooning after her from the beginning!! I can't wait to see pictures of her on SM!! I love the name Gemma! So cute, cause she's a GEM!!!![/B]


wooo! that was my thinking, too! i have a book called 'cool baby names' and it was in there. apparently it's italian for jewel/gem? 


QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 5 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882103


> She is an absolute doll, :tender: I just love her little face, :wub2: we are all excited for you as her aunties we will need to see pictures, pictures and more pictures.[/B]


you might regret asking! i'll definitely have tons of pictures. i'm a camera addict. 

QUOTE (chichi @ Feb 5 2010, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882109


> Congrats!! I can't see the pictures here at work,but I'm sure she's a doll. I remember my older sister had a friend back in the 50's whose name was Gemma Lou. Only time that I've heard that name.LOL!! Good Luck.[/B]


glad to hear it's original!!!


As for names, I think this is what I've decided. Depending on personality if she's

Sassy - Gemma
Really sweet - Leila
Sort of calm, 'regal' : Aurora

If it's some combination then I'm back to square one, LOL. I'll be coming back to you guys for opinions. 

Thanks for all the great compliments, too, everyone!! It's great to have people sharing in my excitement :cheer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Amy and Janet are great folks, and their dogs are such cuties! (I'm biased, of course, but they really are cutie pies!)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm BEYOND jealous!!! If I were at a place where I was ready to add a 3rd, I would have nabbed her in a half a heart beat!!! Can't wait to see her grow up.

On a more serious note though, it's hard enough to stop the promotion of 'teacups' and even though really reputable breeders have some that are on the smaller side every once in awhile, I just really scares me when there are pics of them next to soda cans, in coffee cups, etc. If someone who hasn't had the opportunity to be educated on reputable breeders, byb's, brokers and millers, it can cause them to search out the 'teacups'. Maybe I'm wrong but it just makes me worry is all.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 5 2010, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882166


> Oh I'm BEYOND jealous!!! If I were at a place where I was ready to add a 3rd, I would have nabbed her in a half a heart beat!!! Can't wait to see her grow up.
> 
> On a more serious note though, it's hard enough to stop the promotion of 'teacups' and even though really reputable breeders have some that are on the smaller side every once in awhile, I just really scares me when there are pics of them next to soda cans, in coffee cups, etc. If someone who hasn't had the opportunity to be educated on reputable breeders, byb's, brokers and millers, it can cause them to search out the 'teacups'. Maybe I'm wrong but it just makes me worry is all.[/B]


I think the same thing, maybe you could show her playing with a stuffed toy or your hand (that's always a good indicator for me).

She is just stunning!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

P.S. I LOVE the name Aurora/Rory!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby! She's precious! You can always use a TV remote control as we
all have those. Hahaha.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 5 2010, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882174


> Congrats on your new baby! She's precious! You can always use a TV remote control as we
> all have those. Hahaha.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: You always make me laugh, Brit!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's adorable :wub: can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow!!! _*Congratulations!!!!*_ :chili: arty: 

She is really completely gorgeous! I like all 3 of the names you've picked. You're really lucky to get her...she's such a beauty. You're going to fall in love every day.

So when you're tired of her, you can just send her to us.. Bisou would love to have a little sister like that! LOL!!! I'm kidding!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awwww, she is so dang cute!! I just love her. I am dying to see more pictures. She is just a doll baby and she sounds so sweet! :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Went on a little puppy supply shopping spree today, so I got to get some of my puppy energy out! :biggrin: 

As for the comparison picture, I'll try to figure something out that's universally recognizable. The thing with a stuffed animal, a hand, or even a remote is it can be hard to know since there's a lot of range (tiny stuffed animals, big hands, different sized remotes from what you might have, etc). Maybe I'll use a normal sized piece of printer paper or something like that. If nothing else, I can PM people who might be interested in size, so at least she wont turn into a poster child for 'teacups'. That's the last thing I want, for sure. 

She goes in Monday for her blood panel! So, I'll be waiting on results for that. I literally can not WAIT to meet her. I need to find something to occupy my brain. I was awake most of the night last night and when I did sleep, I dreamt about her. LOL. From what I hear, I should soak in the sleep while I can, because I may be kept up the first few days/weeks with whining/pee runs, etc.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable...Congratulation :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 5 2010, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882234


> Wow!!! _*Congratulations!!!!*_ :chili: arty:
> 
> She is really completely gorgeous! I like all 3 of the names you've picked. You're really lucky to get her...she's such a beauty. You're going to fall in love every day.
> 
> So when you're tired of her, you can just send her to us.. Bisou would love to have a little sister like that! LOL!!! I'm kidding!!![/B]


  i'll let you know as soon as i get tired of her  

i don't think it'll ever happen, though! :no2: 

i love love love her already :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness :wub: :wub: :wub: she is incredible. I would have chosen her in a heartbeat too. Wow! You lucky thing you :biggrin: nice to hear she is a cuddlebug too.

I think she looks like a Gemma  really cute name. I like Leila too. I was considering both of those names myself.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my goodness . . .I am lost for words at her beauty . . .she is soooooo very precious . . .congratulations . . .

I love the name Aria :wub: 

keep those pictures coming please . . .oh my, it'll be the longest week for you :wub:


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

she is absolutely stunning! She is a beauty! Aww, making me have puppy fever over here!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Mia too,2nd choice Aria,you can call her Ari for short,still sounds pretty. Gorgeous litle face,a kissable nose for sure.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

what a gorgeous girl ... congratulations!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She sure looks like a little bundle of joy. Congratulations, bet you can't wait for the 13th. I see you live in Newport RI, I'm probably about an hour from you. I live in Westerly, RI.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Feb 6 2010, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882530


> She sure looks like a little bundle of joy. Congratulations, bet you can't wait for the 13th. I see you live in Newport RI, I'm probably about an hour from you. I live in Westerly, RI.[/B]


ohh cool! i know of westerly but i don't think i've ever been there for anything. i mostly stay on the island down here. maybe we'll have to have a RI/New England meet-up sometime!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love her look. She's so compact and sweet looking. She looks like a little stuffed toy but luckily for you she'll be a lively, bundle of joy. And yes, get some sleep. Like having a newborn, there's sleep deprivation...but oh so worth it. I know it seems like an eternity until you have her but the time will start to accelerate and before you know it, you'll have her in your arms! :happy:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Your baby is simply beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby valentine! She is precious...we all are excited for you. I spend some summer weekends/day trips to Newport.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable! :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to see her pictures when you bring her home. It'd be a very special Valentine's Day indeed. :biggrin:


----------

